# wierd growth on flowering plant



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 13, 2013)

i've been putting off asking this question b/c i thought the problem had something to do with what i'm doing. honestly at this point i'm out of ideas as to why this plants is growing so damn weird.

the plant will not stop growing. i'm 8+ weeks into flowering and the plant just keeps getting taller and taller producing nothing but small immature buds. the buds themselves are odd looking as well. they seem to not produce enough caylxes at each site.

i'm going to attempt to take some good photo's so you can better understand what i'm talking about


the 2 pics are of a top that i cut off, b/c the plant will simply not stop growing


air temps: day 73-75, night 63-65
RH - 40%
ph - 5.6 - 6.1
they're getting 3ml-2ml-1ml per liter bloom/micro/cal mag 

they haven't received any grow since week 2 of flowering


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 13, 2013)

going to try to get some good photo's of the larger colas


----------



## kaotik (Jan 13, 2013)

what strain is it?
and is this the only plant of that strain? (ie; if you have more, are they growing like this too?)
could be a very (very) sativa plant? i got no reason why it'd be that slow other than the genetics of it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2013)

are you in soil?..6.3-7.0 PH...and what about light leaks?...looks like she is confused on photoperiod...I got the stretchy light buds because the light from a green light..atleast thats what cured it in my room...I look forward to the pics..

take care and be safe


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 13, 2013)

some of the larger colas and such


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 13, 2013)

i'm in dwc hydro. 
the strain is seedsman seeds northern lights. 
there are no light leaks.
i have a second plant, she looks just fine. i'll post the pic of her too

this is the other NL girl, a pic i took about a week or so ago


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 13, 2013)

its like the plant is just not producing enough calyxes...i actually just bought a green light 2 days ago. but that can't be the issue, the plant has been acting weird since day 1 of flowering. she more then doubled in size in flowering. from  just under 3' to now over 6.5' tall.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 13, 2013)

i'm ready to cut it down b/c the smaller, normal plant is so far from the light now that she's getting sub optimal light, and suffering for it. its like trying to grow her under a tree of **


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2013)

:ciao:  *Short*

sounds like it could just be genetic....I too would pull..is it salvageable at all?  hash/oil?...mojo for the grow

take care and be safe


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 13, 2013)

its starting to sparkle under the light. i mean, i guess i could always wait it out & have a harvest full of popcorn. 

thank you 4u for all the advise


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks like a mutant...I would pull it or push it to the back of your grow space and treat it like a red headed step child.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 13, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Looks like a mutant...I would pull it or push it to the back of your grow space and treat it like a red headed step child.



lol unfortunately i can't just put it in the corner of the grow room. it "is" the grow room. its canopy takes up 80% of the space in the 3'x3' room. i'd say there's about 10 main colas over a foot long of popcorn buds. meanwhile the smaller girl sit's under her with just 2 colas. its like i planted a seed and tried to grow it out directly under a tree


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> lol unfortunately i can't just put it in the corner of the grow room. it "is" the grow room. its canopy takes up 80% of the space in the 3'x3' room. i'd say there's about 10 main colas over a foot long of popcorn buds. meanwhile the smaller girl sit's under her with just 2 colas. its like i planted a seed and tried to grow it out directly under a tree




Got ya...didn't know it was that big.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 13, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Got ya...didn't know it was that big.



lol the darn thing wont stop growing. it was pinched early in flower, and i've had to cut 6" off the main colas every week for the past 4 weeks b/c they keep growing into the lights. they'd be 8-9' tall if this was an OD grow


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2013)

Heavy Sativa? Pure Sativa? I like the up high but I am not a fan of Heavy Sats and their long flowering times and weird/lanky growth patterns.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 13, 2013)

seedsman seeds northern lights:   "Northern Lights distinctly shows its Afghani indica genetic background, it is a small plant that produces, big highly resinous flowers".

Sex: Regular
Type: (Mostly Indica)
Flowering: Photoperiod
Height: Medium
Area: Indoor & Outdoor
Genetics:	Afghani/Skunk No. 1/Haze

...believe me, when i was planning out this grow. a 7' tree in my closet wasn't exactly part of the plan.


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow...that is odd then.


----------



## kaotik (Jan 13, 2013)

for the future; i recommend to do a simple google image search on what you're thinking about purchasing. gives you a better idea of what to expect than the breeder description 
*they all show a few pics, sure.. but i guarantee they're of the 'choice' pheno's 

i just did, and saw some seedman NL's looked alright, but found a few similar ones to yours (the best NL's that came up, were from others)

..looks like there's a fugly long running sat one.. and you got it.
-from another thread;
"they were seedsman northern lights.. indica my arse , ill never grow them again ." 

good luck with the second one. and better luck whatever you fit in the closet next.. fits in the closet a little better


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 14, 2013)

i chopped it down. i'll make butter/oil/hash, or something with it.

gigabud fem
cannalope kush fem
og kush fem
white widow fem
white widow auto fem
critical HOG fem
jackdiesel fem
vintage 2006 fem

...all got popped tonight, i'll be starting a journal soon as the remaining NL finishes


----------



## homediggie (Jan 14, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Looks like a mutant...I would pull it or push it to the back of your grow space and treat it like a red headed step child. [/quote  ]Good one.LOL I can hardly see the keys to type,but i have done it too.  :icon_smile:


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jan 14, 2013)

I just chopped a plant that had growth like that ,but only on part of it. The rest of the plant had nice dense nugs, like it should.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 14, 2013)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> I just chopped a plant that had growth like that ,but only on part of it. The rest of the plant had nice dense nugs, like it should.



some of the lower growth formed normally, but not enough to justify keeping it in the room.


----------



## surfinc (Feb 26, 2013)

looks like nute lock or root issues with over watering and over nutes


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 26, 2013)

surfinc said:
			
		

> looks like nute lock or root issues with over watering and over nutes



its very unlikely, it was in a large tote with another plant that grew perfectly normal. can't over water a dwc hydro plant. lock out shows signs of multiple def at one time. the plan't was perfectly healthy. the only damage it received was when it kept growing into the light, that the tops would literally burn.

whether it was genetic or serious grower error, it was not worth keeping around.

sb


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Feb 26, 2013)

I think it was genetic too.  Had NL from TheSeedBank many years ago - it was finished in 8+ weeks and didn't grow over a meter tall.  Looked _nothing_ like that thing.

If anything, I wouldn't pinch the plants after flowering begins.  I top em about 10 days before 12/12 and let em recover, then flip and no more snip.

Still don't think that coulda caused all this oddity, I think your right - it was otherwise healthy but ya just caught a bad seed.  :doh:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 26, 2013)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> I think it was genetic too.  Had NL from TheSeedBank many years ago - it was finished in 8+ weeks and didn't grow over a meter tall.  Looked _nothing_ like that thing.
> 
> If anything, I wouldn't pinch the plants after flowering begins.  I top em about 10 days before 12/12 and let em recover, then flip and no more snip.
> 
> Still don't think that coulda caused all this oddity, I think your right - it was otherwise healthy but ya just caught a bad seed.  :doh:




believe me, by no means did i want to pinch or snip them, but drastic measures were needed. after the tops touched the lights, i snipped them b/c the buds were burning. then every week after that i would have to snip them again, b/c they grew into the lights again. it was insane, the plant was a monster.


----------

